# Thermapen Instant Read Thermometers



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

Just picked up a thermapen thermometer.  Extremely accurate read within 3 seconds.  Accurate to within one degree.  Very expensive though.  Saw one of these on Alton Brown's Good Eats.  Here is the link if anyone is interested.

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/the ... _home.html

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

Nope got mine legit through the mail.  My condolences to Ritch for his loss though.  Kind of hard to lose though.  I got a little case for mine that I can wear on my belt.  These thermometers are big, bright and very cool.   I love how the probe folds back in.  Kind of reminds me of a pocket knife in that regards.

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

Mines fire engine red!


----------



## Uncle Al (Mar 13, 2005)

I got a red one too !!!!! Great gadget!!!

Al


----------



## blade1 (Mar 13, 2005)

I've got the green one.  The color stands out.


----------



## Texana (Mar 15, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Oooh, nice choice!  I toyed with yellow cuz I figured it would be easy to find, but I'm a sucker for blue.
> 
> Works like a champ, too, of course!  I adore my thermapen.



Hey Susan ... great minds think alike ... I went for the yeller one ....


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2005)

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> I had a green one.



  :smt022  :smt022  :smt022 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Griff (Mar 17, 2005)

All this talk is about to make me order one. This is a rough crowd to hang with. I think I'll have another shot of Jamison, salute a free Ireland, and give this some more thought.

Griff


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah I gotta get one too, but I'm holdin out for paisley!


----------



## Finney (Mar 18, 2005)

Have it custom painted.  ;-)


----------



## Griff (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, I went and ordered a gray one.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2005)

Just ordered one and one of the probe types also.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2005)

I was gonna order one, but then the snow thawed, and I found one.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 23, 2005)

Mine is somewhere in transit. I wonder what the temp. is inside the box? :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, but how well does it work on the overnight cooks??


----------



## Griff (Mar 23, 2005)

Gee, that man in Greg's new avatar is sure a busy guy.

And I still don't have my thermopen.

Griff


----------



## Griff (Mar 25, 2005)

Got mine in the mail today. Turns out USPS Priority Mail takes five days to Alaska. BTW my cocktail (Beefeaters on the rocks) is currently at 27 degrees.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2005)

Got my Super Fast yellow and my EcoTemp today. I ordered the EcoTemp with 3 oven probes so I can use 3 probes with 1 unit to measure meat temps. I was having trouble with my NuTemp and not real happy with it.


----------

